

Google Play Games leaks with achievements, cloud saves, and in-game chat - mikek
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/11/4322910/google-play-games-features-leak

======
bookwormAT
Here is the original source of this story:

[http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/05/11/google-play-games-
le...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/05/11/google-play-games-leaks-out-in-
all-its-glory-ahead-of-google-io-hello-cloud-game-saves-apk-teardown/)

